
Basic Information Regarding Tin Whiskers (2008) - njoubert
http://nepp.nasa.gov/whisker/background/index.htm
======
njoubert
Since lead-free electronics have become the norm with standards like RoHS, tin
whiskers have become a real problem. This is why aero/astro electronics are
still leaded!

------
rphlx
It's pretty amazing that we do not understand the physics/chemistry behind
them at all. Sometimes the universe still stumps NASA!

